
Best Resources for Learning React JavaScript and JavaScript - DKJ
https://www.dhruvkumarjha.com/articles/best-resources-for-learning-react-js-and-javascript
======
tchaffee
Why aren't the official React docs at the top of the list? React is easy to
learn and the official tutorial and docs are great.

~~~
DKJ
Official documentation is the one users should checkout first and by default.,
Anyways i will add it.

Thank you.

